#ubuntu-marketing 2007-04-09
<beuno> Burgundavia: you're editing it, right?
<Burgundavia> nope
<beuno> oh, so, who deleted 3/4 of the UWN #35?
<Burgundavia> Samyel did apparently
<beuno> I don't want to go back a revision and undo someone's changes
<Burgundavia> ah, is nothing
<Burgundavia> reverted
<beuno> ah, great
<beuno> I'll add the case studies bit, then after your ubuntu magazine one, I think we have a pretty good UWN
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<beuno> I'm sure poningru will get it dugg  :p
<Burgundavia> I am going to need help on this RC page
<beuno> ok, I can help out, when is it due?
<Burgundavia> 11th
<beuno> aight, I'll see if I can work on it a bit after UWN is out
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<beuno> Burgundavia: all done, you're up
<Burgundavia> ok, sounds good
<beuno> seems I'm sounding pretty good today, must be that new tea I bought....   :p
<boredandblogging> hey guys, anything left to be done
<beuno> boredandblogging: you didn't leave very much to do  :D
<beuno> almost done
<boredandblogging> cool
<beuno> boredandblogging: actually, one last thing, once Burgundavia is done, you can update the bug stats to today's
<Burgundavia> go ahead, I am doing other stuff right now
<beuno> we tend to add them in the last minute for them to be as accurate as possible
<boredandblogging> right, I'll take care of it
<boredandblogging> beuno, bug stats are up to date
<beuno> great
<Burgundavia> ok, let me proof
<beuno> Burgundavia, you think it's proven by now?  :p
<Burgundavia> beuno: Samyel is busy editing it right now
<Samyel> just tidying up caps, mostly
<Samyel> and not deleting >_<
<beuno> hahaha
<Samyel> okay, gentlemen, hopefully I didn't accidentally axe half the newsletter this time.
<beuno> doesn't seem so
<beuno> Burgundavia: it seems we're just missing the piece on the magazine
<beuno> want to lave it for next one?
<Burgundavia> yep, sounds good
<Admiral_Chicago> any news on UWN?
<Admiral_Chicago> we close to release
<beuno> ok, releasing now
<beuno> :D
<Admiral_Chicago> dang, I wanted to include Flourish info but its too late Z(
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago: go for it
<Admiral_Chicago> beuno: will do. I'd hate to not see Ubuntu Chicago LoCo not get recognizes
<Admiral_Chicago> beuno: no LoCo news section?
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago: removed it because there was none
<beuno> add it!
<Admiral_Chicago> okay will do
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago: ping me when you're done so I can release
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, getting some information
<Admiral_Chicago> beuno: done
<beuno> great
<beuno> releasing then
<beuno> Burgundavia: sent the email
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o beuno]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:beuno] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | Beuno is doing UWN | UWN #35 is out, UWN #36 is in progress to be released Sunday April 15th
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o beuno]  by beuno
<beuno> ok, Burgundavia, you have to get it through the mailing list and into the fridge, jenda, you have to get it un the forums, boredandblogging, poningru, digg and reddit
<boredandblogging> i don't have a digg or reddit account, but I'll make one
<beuno> oh
<beuno> sorry
<beuno> not you
<beuno> it was adam and poningru
<beuno> don't worry about it
<beuno> I got it mixed up
<boredandblogging> right, I think adam is unavailable, poningru is supposed to do it
<beuno> yeap
<beuno> ok
<beuno> I'm out
<poningru> boredandblogging: ubuntumarketing and c4n0nic4l
<boredandblogging> poningru, i'll post it on both
<beuno> boredandblogging: send me the link so I can digg it too
<boredandblogging> poningru, that login isn't working
<boredandblogging> doesn't work on digg or reddit
<Burgundavia> beuno: I can do digg as well
<Burgundavia> beuno: cleared
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: you did the digging bit?
<Burgundavia> beuno: fridge done
<Burgundavia> beuno: digg done http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Weekly_News_35_released
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: ^
<cX-kads> What would I need to do to a hold realease party at my Universit?
<cX-kads> Do I need permission? and Can I get SWAG and CDS
<cX-kads> in bulk
<nixternal> cX-kads: you don't need permission, Swag and CDs will more than likely be a negative unless you are an official/approved LoCo team
<nixternal> and even then, CDs won't be released by release
<cX-kads> I know
<cX-kads> But I want to do it for the next release and plan ahead
<cX-kads> What do I need to make an  official/approved LoCo team
<elkbuntu> cX-kads, loco teams discussions/planning/questions usually happen in #ubuntu-locoteams
<elkbuntu> nixternal, anyone can request a conference pack
* nixternal will leave that one alone
<elkbuntu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences
<nixternal> *Conference Pack approval is at Canonical's discretion"
<nixternal> and let me just say, either they used their discretion or never replied to my request
<nixternal> and because of so, Ubuntu had the worst layout at this weeks open source conference
<nixternal> and even Chris DiBona and Peter Brown commented on how they were't happy that we didn't give them something
<cX-kads> thx elk
<elkbuntu> nixternal, it was last minute on easter weekend. what on earth did you expect?
<nixternal> last minute? 2 months ago wasn't last minute
<nixternal> you can ask jono and mark about it, they both received the information on it as well
<elkbuntu> nixternal, this isnt the chicago thing that cropped up last minute expecting a booth etc?
<nixternal> well the talks were last minute, the booths were iffy
<nixternal> doesn't matter though, even the other distros with their schwag got defeated in the talks and the battle of the distros :)
<elkbuntu> nixternal, i thought there was an event that was just going to be loco people attending until they had a booth and talks thrown at them in the last week or so?
<nixternal> all we requested in the conference pack as stickers, cds, and flyers
<nixternal> no, about 1,500 Chicago OSS people and non-oss newbies attended
<nixternal> the booth wasn't thrown at us, I brought it up jokingly with Corey because of a conversation we had last year
<nixternal> we still had our one booth, we just didn't realize how extravagant it was going to be, so I brought up the banner thing with him
<nixternal> months back we were told a small table to distribute schwag at
<nixternal> heh, it was kind of funny..all of the other distros didn't have many people around them. There were at any given time 100+ people around us and the Neuros OSD guys
<nixternal> we lured people in with cookies and pepsi, thanks to Google
<elkbuntu> nixternal, i requested a conference pack for LCA and got only cds (albeit 1000 of them) of only one type and a small handful of the stickers
<nixternal> ya, we just wanted a small amount of pretty much the same thing
<elkbuntu> but if it makes you feel better, i will be proposing a spec regarding loco resources for UDS
<nixternal> we had about 50 to 100 6.10 CDs, and about 500 6.06 CDs
<nixternal> we left with none
<elkbuntu> ... if one can ever submit a spec to the sprint
<nixternal> man, I don't feel like giving a talk tomorrow morning
<nixternal> can I hire someone to do it for me?
<nixternal> I will say one thing that the LoCo has done, I am giving at least a talk a week now. Don't know if that is a good thing or a bad thing
<elkbuntu> if you can email me the history of the problem above such as 'when you found out about the conf' 'when you first asked for schwag' 'how many times you tried' and such sort of q's, i'll be able to call it as evidence if needed ;)
<nixternal> I love how they tell me the other day that there should be about 25 or so people for the talk...umm it was standing room only..I was sweatin' bullets
<nixternal> I can gather all of the emails and forward them to ya
<nixternal> I think we found out about the conf in October. I will have to check on the mark and jono emails
<elkbuntu> ok, but remember sharing personal emails without permission is a dangerous thing
<nixternal> well, all it was to them was me asking if they would be interested in speaking
<nixternal> I won't send their replies, which were both no, but still :)
<nixternal> haha
<elkbuntu> ah ok
<nixternal> well not no, but umm...WE ARE TOO BUSY!
<nixternal> hehe
<elkbuntu> heh
<nixternal> actually I think Jono was the one that told me about the conference
<elkbuntu> ok, collate into one giant mail, preferably including header info for date reference, and hit my inbox with it
<nixternal> or maybe Mark, because Samir at UIC contacted him first about giving a talk
<elkbuntu> include the first contact from whomever, i'll be discreet with using it
<nixternal> hrmm, Ubuntu Chicago is coming up on a year as official, we were a year old last week. I think it is time for some fresh leadership over there
<elkbuntu> where = 'there'?
<elkbuntu> the team?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> hah, I met the guy yesterday whose job was offered to me recently. and I hated the fact we had to tear him up in the battle of the distros
<elkbuntu> heh... what job?
<nixternal> there will be a pic shortly, we are calling it "the hug heard around the world". It started out as Ubuntu and Red Hat/Fedora hugging, then everyone got in and had a distro hug
<nixternal> Red Hat Marketing
<elkbuntu> o.O
<nixternal> but umm...I kind of figured that would be a conflict of interest
<nixternal> so I happily turned it down
<elkbuntu> yeah
<nixternal> I can't believe they still offered me a position after the interview when I told them I don't like their package management, nor their position within the market and how they target distros wrongly
<nixternal> but if all goes well, I might/hope I get this IBM offer as Business Customer Linux Liason/Manager
<tonyyarusso> nice
<nixternal> granted IBM isn't the greatest at Free and Open Source, but they would allow me to work and continue on with school and Ubuntu
<nixternal> some of the perks of trying to finish your masters at Kellogg
<nixternal> and not Tony the Tiger Kellogs either
<elkbuntu> lol
<nixternal> my dad makes fun of that one still
<tonyyarusso> "My degree is gonna be GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREAAAT!"
<elkbuntu> nixternal, any idea when jono sneaks off to brazil? you and joey seem to get to talk to him more than i do these days
<nixternal> actually, the last I talked to Jono is when he asked about Ubuntu Live
<nixternal> I think it is like right now
<nixternal> if he hasn't already left
<elkbuntu> poop
<nixternal> probably been a month since I last talked to him
<nixternal> wow, been over a month
<elkbuntu> ah ok. i just figured you and joey were in cohorts with him when joey went all taskmaster on the loco meetings
<elkbuntu> (and yeah, i know we're overdue for one)
<nixternal> just a little
<nixternal> I haven't talked to Joey in a while either
<nixternal> actually, I have only talked to #*-doc, #*-motu, and #kubuntu-devel
<elkbuntu> hehe
<nixternal> or #kde-*
<nixternal> I am trying to spend more time with development stuff lately
<elkbuntu> fair enough. it is the business end of the cycle
<nixternal> ya, and after rewriting and creating a topic based help system for Kubuntu from scratch, I am worn out right now
<elkbuntu> hehe
<elkbuntu> i know the feeling
<nixternal> I think I am pushing damn near half of my life on IRC
<elkbuntu> lol
<nixternal> the longest I have gone w/o being connected to an IRC server is maybe 1 or 2 days
<nixternal> since IRC was born
<nixternal> I went from BBS/Mud straight to it
<nixternal> and I still can't figure it out :)
<elkbuntu> lol
<nixternal> hell, I had someone (a girl) prvmsg me the other day with a/s/l and was dead serious
<nixternal> 12/f/in bed was my answer
<nixternal> haha
<elkbuntu> lol
<nixternal> I was this .. close to blogging that one, but seeing the recent stuff that has been going on, I kind of figured that might be a touchy subject
<nixternal> but it is still logged for a future date ;p
<elkbuntu> i usually respond with 99/hermaphrodite/psych ward
<nixternal> ooh nice
<nixternal> makes me want to puke, but nice
<elkbuntu> feel free to use it
<nixternal> I just might add that one to my email signature
<elkbuntu> lol
<nixternal> ooh, I was wrong, in 4 days Ubuntu Chicago will be 1 year old
<elkbuntu> hehe
<nixternal> thank god for wikis and forum posts to keep you right on time
<elkbuntu> yeah
<elkbuntu> we're over a year formed, a few months from a year official though
<elkbuntu> iirc
<nixternal> I can't remember if Colorado and Chicago became official in June or July
<nixternal> ColoradoTeam (JoeyStanford) (July 11) 
<nixternal> KurdishTeam (ErdalRonahi) (July 11) 
<nixternal> ChicagoTeam (RichJohnson) (July 11)
<nixternal> well there you have it, it was a pain to locate since the "Get Info" ont he wiki only goes back so far
<nixternal> so you take random guesses at the revision number until you get it
<nixternal> oh well, time to crash...t-minus 8hrs and 15mins until my wonderful talk on Free, Open, Now talk
<nixternal> g'nite to all lla ot etin'g
<boredandblogging> poningru, ping
<poningru> boredandblogging: pong
<poningru> sorry about last night
<poningru> had one too many
<poningru> was in noo condition to do anything
<poningru> boredandblogging?
<boredandblogging> poningru, sorry, I thought UWN had not been dugg yet, nm
<poningru> ah cool
<juliux> hi mindspin 
<mindspin> hi juliux
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-04-10
<Mike_F> does anyone know how that i can get copies of the Ubuntu poster ?
<Ckenyon> Mike_F: I believe Jenda is the correct contact.
<Mike_F> Thanks is Jenda here ?
<Ckenyon> don't know but I think he logs most activity on this channel - if not ping me your request and I will forward it to him
<Ckenyon> chris.kenyon@ubuntu.com
<Ckenyon> Night night
<tsmithe> Mike_F, notice the user list :)
<tsmithe> he runs a proxy, and is in czech republic, so is most likely asleep right now
<tsmithe> if you /msg him, he'll see your message, and get back to you, though
<tsmithe> his email address is jenda at ubuntu dot com
<Mike_F> thank you
<tsmithe> Mike_F, gern geschehen
<boredandblogging> beuno, ping
<freelancer317> Hi boredandblogging how's it going?
<boredandblogging> freelancer317, not too bad, you?
<beuno> boredandblogging: pong
<freelancer317> can't complain.  I made it through Monday
<boredandblogging> beuno, did you see the email about the QA members?
<boredandblogging> i was wondering how we could incorporate that
<beuno> boredandblogging: yeap
<beuno> well
<beuno> I'm not really sure what he meant by that
<beuno> normally teams are defined by who is un launchpad
<boredandblogging> yeah, it seems like then we would have to do it for a lot of different teams and that could get messy
<beuno> so I don't understand the explicit need to know who is part or not
<boredandblogging> yeah, ok
<boredandblogging> were you going to send out an email about getting some content for the community spotlight or loco news?
<boredandblogging> i can do it if you don't have time
<beuno> sure, go for it
<boredandblogging> ok
<beuno> I'll brb, gonno eat something
<freelancer317> What kind of Loco news are you looking for?  The Pennsylvania team (while not approved yet) is starting to gain momentum
<boredandblogging> any conferences or cool projects going on?
<freelancer317> We're not there yet, but within a couple weeks we will
<boredandblogging> if you think of something others would be interested in...
<freelancer317> In under three weeks we've picked almost 30 members in less than 3 weeks. We're starting to work on computer donation programs
<freelancer317> with non profits
<freelancer317> Is there anything that you guys need help with?
<boredandblogging> anything you can find for the In The News or In the Blogosphere section
<freelancer317> OK. How do you upload articles (if I can find anything worthwhile :-)  )
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> ermm
<adamant1988> ....
<freelancer317> Ok, perhaps I phrased that wrong.  Is there a guide for people who want to contribute to the UWN?
<bimberi> freelancer317: basically it's "please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page"
<bimberi> currently https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue36
<freelancer317> ok. gotcha.
<freelancer317> boredandblogging I just added an article to UWN 36.  In the Press section.  If it isn't appropriate let me know.
<Burgundavia> http://wiki.mandriva.com/en/Releases/Mandriva/2007.1/Tour <-- distrowatch calls this page "ubuntu-like"
<Burgundavia> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20070409
<poningru> something for the blogs section
<poningru> http://www.internetmarketingfool.com/2007/04/09/ubuntu-who-needs-vista/
<Mike_F> jenda: Can I get copies of the Ubuntu Posters?
<Mike_F> mail:eztips@earthlink.net
<boredandblogging> beuno, so what do you think about publishing the UWN less frequently?
<beuno> boredandblogging: I just answered that email
<beuno> I'm not sure news will be that relevant after 2 weeks
<elkbuntu> takes the weekly out of uwn too
<boredandblogging> haha yeah
<beuno> :D
<beuno> mornin' elkbuntu  (for me at least)
<boredandblogging> i could start putting more things onto the UWN earlier in the week if I had some idea of what we wanted to include
<boredandblogging> i know thats difficult since we add as new things happen
<beuno> boredandblogging: that's right, and not much happens in 1 or 2 days
<beuno> so we tend to wait closer to the end of the week
<beuno> although the parts about teams and specifications could be done weeks ahead
<beuno> I'm heading out to the office, I'll be back in a short while
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<plb> http://www.myspace.com/use_ubuntu
<plb> =)
<MenZa> what a way to disgrace Ubuntu
<plb> lol well I didn't make the myspace...I just fixed it up so it looked more professional
<plb> looked much worse before =)
<plb> some guy on the forums made it
<plb> and even though myspace is horrid. It's still advertising 
<plb> and popular for reasons I don't understand
<plb> so may as well make use of it
<MitchM> on a 3550 can I deny traffic via port?
<MitchM> (i.e. FTP/HTTP)
<MitchM> Port 80. not port Fa0/1
<MitchM> :P
<MitchM> wow. wrong channel.
<tsmithe> very
<tsmithe> i had no idea what the question meant :P
<MitchM> :) 3550 = Cisco 3550; Layer 3 Switch
<tsmithe> ahh
<jenda> Mike_F: ping
<Mike_F> jenda:hey
<jenda> aloha
<jenda> I've been away
<jenda> You were interested in them posters, correct?
<Mike_F> yes
<Mike_F> are they big ?
<Mike_F> i can't tell from the pdf
<jenda> They are A3
<jenda> but the pdf can be printed to A2 perfectly well, and maybe an A1 would work too.
<jenda> When I send them, I have to roll them up.
<Mike_F> 210  297 in mm
<Mike_F> I need to tranlate that to english units
<jenda> I won't be much help there, sorry :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-04-11
<Mike_F> 11 X 17 or two standard sheets side by side
<Mike_F> that's cool "poster" in the USA means 2 ft by 3 ft
<Mike_F> how many can i get for about $30US including shipping?
<Mike_F> that would be a good amount to start with
<Mike_F> 20 or so ?
<Mike_F> jenda: I need to go email me feravolo at earthlink dot net
<Mike_F> thanks
<jenda> Mike_F: sorry, ran off (lots of catching up to do)
<jenda> If you turn up yet, I'll have to re-check that, but I think 20 should fit into $30
<Mike_F> jenda: that sounds good i catch up with you tomorrow in my time zone
<Mithrandir> poningru: you've been working on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/RC, haven't you?  Would it make sense to add a link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyKnownIssues to it?
<ScottK> poningru: You removed two of the three external links in the mail server section of that same page.  Any reason you left one?  If not, I'll go take it out for consistency.
<Hieronymus> Anyone home?
<adamant1988> Hieronymus: I am :)
<Hieronymus> I'm trying to locate someone from marketing about a possible problem
<Madpilot> lots of lurkers here, or you could ping the -marketing mailing list
<Hieronymus> Found a hardware reseller site that's copy-pasting ubuntu.com content and hotlinking images
<Hieronymus> And idea on who it should be reported to?
<Hieronymus> Any that is
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-04-12
<Hieronymus> Maybe I should just contact Canonical
<adamant1988> Hrmmm hold on.
<adamant1988> Link me to the site.
<Hieronymus> http://www.ziosys.com
<Hieronymus> It's a long story, it's run by a 19 year old kid who's actively scamming people
<adamant1988> Hieronymus: I've read about that.
<Hieronymus> I'm one of the 'internet sleuths' that's been investigating him on the gideontech.com forums
<adamant1988> Uh huh
<Hieronymus> All this Ubuntu stuff he's posted went up today, or at least the bulk of it, the content is directly copied and the images hotlinked
<adamant1988> Well, I think the best course of action would be to post a well thought out article on the UbuntuForums warning people not to buy.
<adamant1988> include links to the gideontech thread.   Also, you may want to alert Canonical, but I kind of doubt they'll do much.
<Hieronymus> I'd considered that but one has to be careful, he's shown a proficiency at threatening legal action
<adamant1988> Hieronymus: the operative word there being "threatening" 
<adamant1988> a threat is just that, a threat.
<Hieronymus> Yes, I don't take it seriously, he's defrauding customers, it's not like he has much ground to stand on
<adamant1988> I get the feeling that a cash-strapped, mentally unstable 19 year old isn't going to make good on that threat.
<tsmithe> scamming? defrauding? how?
<tsmithe> site doesn't look tooo bad
<Hieronymus> He's 'sold' at least a couple systems and then failed to deliver
<tsmithe> oh
<tsmithe> how can he threaten legal action then?!
<Hieronymus> We're also investigating several other potential frauds, one or more in excess of ten grand
<tsmithe> stupid ruddy capitalism again
<adamant1988> tsmithe: That's part of the issue, his site is well designed... I kind of wish he were a legit vendor. 
<Hieronymus> He's a piece of work, the thread on gideontech.com is soon to be internet history
<adamant1988> Hieronymus: "My marketing efforts will dominate your face".
<Hieronymus> Dig a little deeper and you'll start finding the problems, he's put a good face on it but there's a good bit of problem beneath
<Hieronymus> Yes, "My marketing efforts will dominate your face" is soon to be the new "all your base..."
<adamant1988> Hieronymus: I think it's worth the time to post a well laid out warning post on the Ubuntu forums
<Hieronymus> Agreed, I've not registered for the forums yet but will do and get something posted
<adamant1988> Although most Ubuntu users are also Digg users and will have already seen this, it's best not to assume anything when dealing with fraud. 
<Hieronymus> I got into it from the Digg originally, it's become more addictive than Lost at this point
<beuno> Hieronymus: why not try contacting canonical about it?
<Hieronymus> Beuno, that's what I'm hoping to do, still looking for a way to do so
<beuno> Hieronymus: webmaster@canonical.com
<Hieronymus> Yes, that looks like the only point of contact right now
<beuno> Hieronymus: give it a try, if you don't get any response ping me again and we'll get it through somehow
<Hieronymus> Okay, will do, it's obviously late evening in the UK so probably no answer until tomorrow at the earliest
<Madpilot> Wow, there's something badly wrong with that ziosys website - everytime I hover over the dropdown menus, the whole site reformats itself... wtf?
<beuno> Hieronymus: don't be surprised if it takes a few days
<Hieronymus> Told you, it's a trainwreck
<Hieronymus> Notice as well that he's not got his SSL configured correctly, he's taking orders over the phone instead
<beuno> Madpilot: must be your resolution, I can hover fine
<Madpilot> beuno, might also be some screwy piece of code that Opera doesn't like
<beuno> aaah, opera
<beuno> yes
<beuno> could be
<Hieronymus> Ah, that's right, it's not set for Opera
<Hieronymus> It's a commercially available Joomla template that he's boosted without crediting the author
<Hieronymus> Much like most of what he's put on the site
<Madpilot> Hieronymus, this keeps getting better and better... :|
<Hieronymus> Oh, you want entertainment, head over to gideontech.com and read all about it in the thread
<Hieronymus> You'll need at least four to six hours to read it all, we up to page 360 right now
<Madpilot> damn
<Hieronymus> The kid is batsh*t insane
<Hieronymus> The shame of it is that he's still at it, and likely defrauding more and more people as he goes along
<Madpilot> link us directly to the forum thread? gid is a big site, w/ big forums...
<Hieronymus> Okay, hold on a sec
<Hieronymus> http://forums.gideontech.com/index.php/topic,34476.0.html
<Hieronymus> You'll want to read page 4, that alone will get you hooked
<Hieronymus> "My marketing efforts will dominate your face"
<tsmithe> oh god this thread is hilarious
<tsmithe> i've just got to My marketing efforts
<tsmithe> hahahaahaa
<tsmithe> we need this in the topic!
<adamant1988> tsmithe: Yeah, it's pretty funny. 
<tsmithe> jenda, now!
<tsmithe> pah he's asleep
<tsmithe> ops?
<tsmithe> Madpilot, ?
<Madpilot> tsmithe, hmm?
<tsmithe> we need "My marketing efforts will dominate your face" in the topic
<Hieronymus> It's the new 'all your base are belong to us', you can even get it on t-shirts at cafe press
<tsmithe> haha
<Hieronymus> Now if only we can get Canonical to replace some of the images he's hotlinking from ubuntu.com with goatse and tubgirl, it will be just like the old days...
<tsmithe> haha
<Hieronymus> I need to find someone who's a longtime member of the Ubuntu forums to put up a post for me, warning about Zio Systems
<beuno> jenda is a good candidate for that
<Hieronymus> I worry that registering and having it as my first post is going to look a little fishy
<Madpilot> "Loonier than a bag of Canadian dollars."... hehe
<Hieronymus> Not that I shouldn't register, I've been using Ubuntu for a year now
<Hieronymus> You'll start to hate me for linking you to it be around page 200
<Madpilot> "Of course Zio refuses to be constrained by the republofascist conspiracy of the Earth hour, and uses Venus hours instead. So, July 2008."... oh boy.
<Hieronymus> It's internet history in the making I tell you
<adamant1988> Hieronymus: Don't worry about it.  Just post the thread, you've done the research so you can make a detailed thread
<Hieronymus> Okay, I'll work something up tonight and try to get it posted, if not it will be tomorrow
<Hieronymus> And can someone tell me why this nutter insisted on using 'uBuntu' instead of 'Ubuntu'?
<Hieronymus> Was the 'B' capitalized at some point?
<adamant1988> nope.
<Hieronymus> I didn't think so
<Hieronymus> I just asked Brad why he spelled it that way
<tsmithe> you can talk to him?
<Hieronymus> Via AIM
<Hieronymus> ZioHelp on AIM
<Hieronymus> He likes to pretend it's not him but it is
<Madpilot> Hieronymus, you are a bastard, I need to go run shopping errands but that GTF thread has sucked me in... ;)
<Hieronymus> He won't come on the gideontech forum anymore, he gets hammered when he does
<Hieronymus> Told you you'd hate me
<Hieronymus> It's more addictive than Lost
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:Madpilot] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | Beuno is doing UWN | UWN #35 is out, UWN #36 is in progress to be released Sunday April 15th | "My marketing efforts will dominate your face" :P
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> there
<Hieronymus> I'm just waiting to talk to Gideon about posting a warning on the Ubuntu forums, could lead to a good deal of traffic and I want to make sure he's aware of it beforehand
<Hieronymus> That said, he did weather the Digg well enough
<adamant1988> Hieronymus: It wouldn't be anymore than Digg got him
<adamant1988> UbuntuForums are a much smaller place than Digg
<Hieronymus> Well I'll still give him advance warning that's only fair
<tsmithe> seriously, i'm addicted as well
<tsmithe> and woot topic!
* tsmithe sleep
<Hieronymus> And it will give him time to get his adsense in order
<tsmithe> christ i'm tired
<Hieronymus> Okay, email sent to webmaster@ ubuntu.com and canonical.com
<Madpilot> right, there's two hours wasted on the Zio-saga. Enough. Need food and a shopping trip.
<adamant1988> Madpilot: LOL
<adamant1988> I went through that thread when it was still -50 pages. 
<adamant1988> I'm too scared to go back now
<jenda> What did I miss?
<jenda> Everyone check the front page of the forums _NOW_
<poningru> hmm?
<pwnguin> indeed
<pwnguin> what should i be looking at?
<jenda> poningru, pwnguin, look for the word "Weekly"
<poningru> oh cool
<poningru> meh
<poningru> is that dynamic?
<jenda> the link to the wiki is temporary
<poningru> or will it always be there?
<jenda> there will be a subforum where each UWN will have it's own thread with comments underneath
<jenda> but yes, that spot is permanent
<jenda> (as permanent as can be, in the shifting sands of the internet :))
<tsmithe> CDs damnit
<tsmithe> i will kill the guy the invented "CD's"
<tsmithe> RARGH!!!!!
<tsmithe> *that invented
<jenda> tsmithe: *who
<jenda> Hey, Mike_F 
<jenda> Didya get me mail?
<tsmithe> jenda, what?
<jenda> tsmithe: not 'the', not 'that', but 'who' :)
<jenda> if you want it to be english, that is ;)
* jenda runs
* jenda really does have to run, so does.
<tsmithe> nuthin' wrong with "that"
<Mike_F> jenda: yes, i want ten posters
<jenda> Mike_F: coolio
<jenda> Mike_F: you should find all the source files on diy.devubuntu.com/repo/spreadubuntu
<Mike_F> jenda:ping
<jenda> Mike_F: pong
<jenda> juliux: ping
<juliux> jenda, pong
<jenda> |       .    |
<jenda> | .          |
<jenda> :)
<juliux> |     .|
<juliux> yeah;9
<Mike_F> just woke up again, i thought it was later before
<jenda> juliux: it seems most of the books were cancelled, because they miscalculated the shipping
<juliux> jenda, hehe and now?
<jenda> ...so it is quite probably that none will come at all
<jenda> and if they do, I have no idea how many :-D
<juliux> omg
<jenda> so we'll just have to see, and if they come, I'll go fetch them.
* juliux hopes they come;)
* juliux wants to meet jenda 
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> :)
<jenda> We'll find a way sooner or later - we're just some 50 away from each other ;)
<jenda> :-D
* jenda has started measuring distances in 
<Mike_F> jenda: may i reproduce any of the things in that folder ?
<jenda> Mike_F: of course, you're very welcome to :)
<jenda> all GPL, GFDL or CC
<jenda> Use common sense when attributing - the artwork is the work of Hannes Pasqualini.
<Mike_F> okay: just want people to know about ubuntu
<jenda> Yep :)
<jenda> That's the entire purpose of the marketing team ;)
<jenda> BTW, I have about 70 of the posters left
<Mike_F> Okay, i sent you a mail message
<Mike_F> i need to get some money into my paypal account
<Mike_F> i think it's zeroed out
<jenda> alrighty
<Mike_F> also i like the poster the road image is like my OnA1A logo
<juliux> jenda, are you going to uds?
<Mike_F> uds?
<jenda> juliux: depends on the 
<jenda> :)
<jenda> Mike_F: Ubuntu Developer Summit
<Mike_F> oh, wrong conversation 
<juliux> jenda, i will not go to uds, i didn't get a sponsorship
<tsmithe> i would have done :'9
<tsmithe> *(
<Mike_F> it's still early here in Florida
* tsmithe is melancholy
<jenda> juliux: you were told it was refused?
<jenda> juliux: or just didn't get it _yet_?
<juliux> jenda, richard weidmann talked with mark this week and mark said no :8
<jenda> ouch
<juliux> mark said he has to make a line and so no more sponsorships
<jenda> I didn't get a chance to apply for it yet... do you have any tips where to start/ask?
<juliux> no idea
<juliux> i get it via the edubuntu way
<jenda> argh
<Mike_F> are any plans for anything like UDS on the east coast of the US
<Mike_F> Like in Orlando Fla ?
<jenda> Mike_F: the next one is in Boston
<Mike_F> when 2008?
<jenda> should be late 2007
<jenda> there are two a year
<Mike_F> the weather is horriable there in the winter
<juliux> Mike_F, 28th ocotober starts uds in boston
<Mike_F> falls noy bad, i hate the red sox
<juliux> lol
<juliux> cu later
<Mike_F> jenda: i can setup a mirror folder it thats okay
<jenda> Mike_F: you're free to do so
<jenda> Not sure if it's needed... but you can, if you want to
<Mike_F> okay
<charl_ie> hi
<charl_ie> i don't know if anyone remembers the ideas pitched in the mailing list on march 20th about a sort of "Ubuntu Upgrade Adviser", but i wondered if anyone was interested in taking it further 
<jenda> hello
<jenda> tsmithe++ @ LiveCDs ;)
<MenZa> jenda: :D
<jenda> hmm? :)
<MenZa> hihi
<poningru> can someone write on the w.u.c/FeistyFawn/RC about OEM and get all the screenshots?
<tsmithe> jenda, you around?
<tsmithe> meh
<tsmithe> i need someone who knows about the old "Spread Ubuntu"...
<tsmithe> well; anyway: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-uk/2007-April/004063.html
<tsmithe> do people know about this?
<tonyyarusso> tsmithe: First I've heard of the uk one
<tsmithe> well, it's a bit odd...
<tsmithe> i kinda think it wants collaboration with this team
<adamant1988> tsmithe: I was around while they were working on it
<tsmithe> on what?
<tsmithe> spreadubuntu.co.uk ?
<adamant1988> just spreadUbuntu in general
<tsmithe> yes... but that's not what that is
<tsmithe> or is it?
<tsmithe> that's what i wanna know
<tsmithe> as i said,  it wants collaboration with the original purveyors of the idea
<somerville32> Moo
<tonyyarusso> Baa
<tsmithe> hiya somerville32 - you out of hospital yet?
<somerville32> Nope.
<somerville32> I'm getting discharged tomorrow though.
<tonyyarusso> what happened?
<somerville32> I got admitted to the hospital Febuary 8th
<tonyyarusso> for?
<tonyyarusso> (If you care to share)
* tonyyarusso is clearly out of the loop
<tsmithe> feb 8th ... that's my birthday.  how sad... :'(
<juliux> somerville32, all the best from me
<somerville32> Thanks! :)
<somerville32> I'm getting out tomorrow
* somerville32 is excited.
<tsmithe> great!
<tonyyarusso> :)
<tonyyarusso> I feel bad about not doing anything on UWN lately - but the 'rents got me into a 45-hour per week job :(
<somerville32> Ouch.
<tonyyarusso> On the plus side though, I get a 50% discount on a new bicycle, so I'm gonna buy a really expensive one and make the most of it
<somerville32> lol
<tonyyarusso> (Well, really I'm just going to spend the same amount of money I was thinking about before I got the job, and just get twice the bike)
<somerville32> <g>
<MitchM> what type of bike tonyyarusso ?
<tonyyarusso> MitchM: Specialized Roubaix - http://www.specialized.com/, Select a country (USA actually gives prices) > Road bikes > Roubaix to see 'em
<tonyyarusso> Or at least that seems best so far
* tonyyarusso is still thinking
<MitchM> Why not one of these? http://powersports.honda.com/motorcycles/sport/model.asp?ModelName=CBR600F4i&ModelYear=2006&ModelId=CBR600F46
<MitchM> :)
<tonyyarusso> MitchM: Uh, b/c it has a motor, and is therefore not the idea here
<MitchM> ah. but of course...
<MitchM> looks like a nice set of bikes though tonyyarusso -- I've been looking around myself
<MitchM> thanks for the link :)
<tonyyarusso> np :)
<tonyyarusso> If you live in the Twin Cities, Minnesota or Madison, WI, eriksbikeshop.com for a dealer
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: Say, do you have any of those polos in a medium?
<jenda> tsmithe: I am not, no.
<tsmithe> well...
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-04-13
<ronnietucker> hi folks... any comments on #0 final beta?   :)
<adamant1988> I have no complaints
<ronnietucker> good good  :)
<poningru> looking good
<ronnietucker> well, i'm pretty much done with #0, do you guys want it now? Or wait a few days then release it?...
<adamant1988> ronnietucker: Uhm, I don't see any issues really, but you may want to send it through the proof readers to check for grammar and spelling again.
<adamant1988> You don't want issue #0 with a glaring error. 
<ronnietucker> Phil picked up a few errors (fixed now) but who are the proof-readers?...
<adamant1988> ronnietucker: Anyone with eyes that is good with English
<adamant1988> You might actually want to talk to Aysiu on the forums.  Aysiu works as a quality control person for a while, and has an English degree, so yeah
<ronnietucker> ok, i'll see if he'll look through it for errors.
<ronnietucker> the forum people spotted only a few errors, Phil spotted a fair few so surely there aren't THAT many left! (i hope)
<adamant1988> He's fairly quick, I don't think it would take him long to find and point out any errors. 
<adamant1988> ronnietucker: He's got a degree and he does a lot of nice writing, I would trust him first and foremost as a QC person
<ronnietucker> i'd like to get #0 to you guys sharpish so that you can get it out there for Feisty release...  :)
<adamant1988> Sure thing. 
<ronnietucker> ok, PM'd Aysiu asking if he'd have a look over it. I'll let you know how it goes...
<adamant1988> Sure, I'm sure it's fine
<ronnietucker> oh, while I remember; whats the best way to get an IRC channel on here for the magazine?
<adamant1988> Create the channel and then register it. 
<adamant1988> Bear in mind though, that if Ubuntu is in the title it falls under the CoC
<ronnietucker> tried that, it diverts to here...
<adamant1988> Hrmm?
<Samyel> what do you need edited?
<ronnietucker> if you try to enter #ubuntu-magazine it drops you in here...
<ronnietucker> samyel - just for people to read over fullcircle magazine and see if there's any spelling/grammatical errors in it...
<Samyel> I'm new to Ubuntu, but I'm a professional editor and writer. 
<Samyel> If I'm around, you can bounce things like that past me.
<ronnietucker> cool, thanks samyel. The url for the pdf is - http://files.fullcirclemagazine.org/uploads/issue0_b5.pdf
<ronnietucker> feel free to email me with any mistakes that are in it...
<Samyel> what's your email?
<ronnietucker> ronnie@fullcirclemagazine.org
<Samyel> I'll give this a run through now, but I'm not entirely on my game right now
<ronnietucker> thats ok, the more opinions the better...  :)
<Samyel> first off, I'd break up the Introduction Block'o'Text a bit
<ronnietucker> oh, wait, hang on, i've corrected a few things, i'll upload a new pdf... sorry..
<Samyel> Burgundavia is also good for checking things over, when he's around.
<Samyel> I have more grammatical nit-picking powers than he does, but he's got style and a better understanding of the material.
<ronnietucker> steady on, I don't want hammered!  ;)
<Samyel> what's your deadline, ronnie?
<ronnietucker> no REAL deadline but i'd like to have it finalised within a few days to let you guys distribute it in time for Feisty release...
<ronnietucker> exporting a new PDF with the most recent corrections in place...
<ronnietucker> sorry about the delay... the upload speed is reeeeally slow...   :(
<Samyel> it's okay. just email me stuff at adeutschmann@gmail.com
<ronnietucker> aysiu is also going to take a look over it for errors...  :)
<Samyel> I'm dealing with a migraine right now, and not exactly top game
<ronnietucker> ok, its a 2.5mb file, is it ok to email you it direct?
<Samyel> gmail account can probably handle it
<Samyel> if not, I'll be back here
<Samyel> can you private message me the link to it?
<ronnietucker> cool, thanks man, i'll email you it just now but feel free to wait a day or so until you feel better if you want?...
<ronnietucker> i tried to upload it to our website but it's giving me an error at the moment  :(
<Samyel> I'll do it when I'm well enough to know that I'm not going to substitute in three lines of "I am a fish I am a fish" 
<ronnietucker> :D  replacing 'plain
<ronnietucker> 'plain' with 'pain'  ;)
<ronnietucker> oh the shame... using Megaupload for the moment...   :/
<ronnietucker> if you forget my email address you can click on the wiki link in the pdf and my email is in there too...
<ronnietucker> latest version with up to date corrections : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YD7U8Q9X
* atoponce breathes the fresh air of marketing
<boredandblogging> is it smelly elsewhere?
<atoponce> heh
<atoponce> yeah. the irc team is getting a bit stale. :)
<atoponce> so, is the gobby server still up for editing the uwn, or has the process changed?
<boredandblogging> been directly editing the wiki
<atoponce> ahh. cool
<boredandblogging> thats how everyone seems to be doing it nowadays at least
<atoponce> yeah. it works.
<xipietotec> bug 104772
<juliux> hi mindspin 
<mindspin> hallle
<jenda> aloha
<juliux> hi jenda 
<jenda> juliux: according to my calculations, some of the books should still be coming, and we'll try to get more to come to fill the number of 12... so I _should_ eventually come and pick them up :)
<juliux> hehe
<Mike_F> hello
<Mike_F> jenda: I am ready to order the ten posters
* somerville32 has ten posters in his closet that he needs to put up around his city.
<jenda> Mike_F: feel free to drop a mail at any time - I'm not too officious about it :)
<jenda> Just a mail, $15 and an address is what I need - and the money doesn't need to be in advance if you don't feel like it.
<Mike_F> okay
<jenda> somerville32: and what's up with you? :)
<jenda> how's life an' all that?
<somerville32> Getting discharged tomorrow
* somerville32 cheers.
<Mike_F> jenda: i just sent that
<jenda> got it, sweet
<Mike_F> my office is on the same street as my home
<jenda> I'll try dispatching them ASAP, but I'm rather busy these days, so give me a few days
<jenda> ha, that's awesome :)
<Mike_F> no problem !
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-04-14
<Mike_F> hello
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-04-15
<ronnietucker> hi all... unless anyone has any other niggles with fullcircle #0, i'd say its ready to go...
<ronnietucker> http://files.fullcirclemagazine.org/uploads/issue0.pdf
<ronnietucker> Samyel - thanks for the proofread, i've replied to your email   :)
<Samyel> sounds good :)
<ronnietucker> i'll be starting work on #1 from the end of this month (after I install Feisty) and I expect #1 to be released by the end of May
<Samyel> feel free to give me a poke to call my attention to things you want looked at
<ronnietucker> thanks Samyel, will do...   :)
<rhk_> Is it too late to add stuff to UWN #36?
<linuxgeekery-> ^/quit
<boredandblogging> argh, where is beuno when you need him?
<boredandblogging> jenda, I see we haven't made much progress on the DIY howtos
<jenda> erm
<jenda> :)
<jenda> Yep, true
<jenda> I've been a little busy
<nixternal> bah!
<boredandblogging> i'll try to take another stab at this week
<jenda> Dan and I have been planning a session of work on the site today
<jenda> (in about 2-3 hours, as soon as he wakes up.
<jenda> )
<boredandblogging> a little worried about the UWN, don't see beuno or Burgundavia around
<Madpilot> burg is on a business trip
<Madpilot> not sure when he's back, but harassment via email should work
<jenda> boredandblogging: don't worry, only good things should be coming to the UWN now :)
<boredandblogging> thats a good idea, I was just wondering if we wanted to list every new derivitive distro that comes along...someone place a link to linuxmint...and the UF council meeting summary is long...not sure we want every team to have such lengthy notes
<jenda> I believe beuno is still on the job, and we hope to have some new traffic from the forums soon.
<rhkfin> beuno answered my mail about UWN so I'd guess he's around..
<Samyel> boredandblogging: Burg is back tomorrow
<boredandblogging> Samyel, thanks
<Samyel> his hotel doesn't even have wifi, poor guy
<rhkfin> At what time UWN is being released, does anyone know?
<jenda> rhkfin: quite irregular, usually weekends
<jenda> beuno is probably asleep now, but otherwise active.
<rhkfin> ok.. It says it'd be today (15th), that's why I asked. But ok, thanks!
<boredandblogging> hi beuno 
<beuno> hey boredandblogging
<beuno> hows it going?
<boredandblogging> not too much, putting some stuff into the UWN
<beuno> I can see  :D
<beuno> I'm going to start review all that's on their and then do whatever needs to be done to get it released
<boredandblogging> should I go ahead and do the bug stats?
<beuno> yeap
<boredandblogging> i added a blurb about apport for the community news, couldn't think of anything else
<beuno> ah, ok, I'll finish that up then
<beuno> ping me when you're done with bug stats
<boredandblogging> ok
<jenda> beuno!
<beuno> jenda!
<jenda> hello :)
<beuno> mornin  :D   (it's not morning here either, but I just woke up)
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> Actually, so did I :)
<beuno> lol
<beuno> and you are like a million hours ahead of me
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> I'm known for taking afternoon catnaps ;)
<beuno> I should of partied hareder...
<jenda> no parties here, I do that every day ;)
<jenda> I found it gives me a lot more awake-fresh-and-ready-to-work time every day.
<beuno> aaah, I only do that when I have some sort of female over, and not specificallt for the sleepin...
<beuno> any news on diy?
<beuno> I saw dan playing around with it a lot
<jenda> hha
<jenda> yep, we had a session today
<jenda> a short one, but still a session
<beuno> great
<jenda> (he came late and I left early :-D)
<beuno> how's the material gathering?
<jenda> hasn't budged
<beuno> we're going to have to do some recruiting there, won't we?
<jenda> we should!
<jenda> I'll be busy this next week, and am not sure what'll come after that (exams drawing near)
<jenda> but as soon as I know I can handle it, I'll try.
<jenda> (brb)
<beuno> good
<boredandblogging> beuno, bugs are done
<boredandblogging> i'm gonna get some lunch, bb in about 45 minutes
<beuno> great, I'll do some editing on it then
<beuno> ok, have fun
<beuno> who's around and wants to proof read the UWN?
<beuno> jenda, poningru?
<beuno> tonyyarusso?  :D
<adamant1988> beuno: Ping me when you want it dugg. 
<tonyyarusso> beuno: I'm on my way out in a second here
<adamant1988> I'll be AFK for a few though
<tonyyarusso> well, on my way /away
<beuno> tonyyarusso: np
<beuno> thanks anyway  :D
<tonyyarusso> one of these days..
<beuno> adamant1988: great, I'll ping you as soon as I release
<beuno> haha
<beuno> sunday may not me be best day to release
<beuno> it works for me though
<jenda> beuno: I might in a few minutes
<jenda> that is <2 hours
<jenda> :)
<beuno> heh
<beuno> ok
<beuno> I might release before that
<beuno> as in  < 15 minutes   :p
<jenda> ok
<jenda> I won't make it then.
<beuno> np. I just wanted to triple check
<tonyyarusso> beuno: Herd 6 was cancelled.  RC != Herd 6.
<beuno> but wasn't herd 6 cancelled, and the RC delayed?
<poningru> yeah
<poningru> but rc was going to exist even if herd 6 was there
<poningru> I'm going to read it in like 5 mins
<tonyyarusso> beuno: correct, but 36 says Herd 6 may be out later this week.
<beuno> thanjs poningru
<tonyyarusso> beuno: In the Press, second to last, Shuttleworth is not ShuttleWorth.
<beuno> tonyyarusso: you're right, removing that
<poningru> hehe I always found his name ironic
<tonyyarusso> Those are the only two a quick skim shows
<beuno> great, thanks tonyyarusso!
<beuno> I just updated the last bits
<beuno> I'll keep the UWN up for a while so anyone can go through it
* beuno winks at jenda
<beuno> it's the last release before Feisty's out, so...
<jenda> kk :)
<beuno> somerville32!
<somerville32> Make sure to put in the next UWN that I'm now free! :D
<beuno> hey there!
* poningru hugs somerville32
<somerville32> :)
<poningru> wb
<beuno> really?
* beuno jumps up and down
* somerville32 is finally out of the hospital (hopefully) for good! :)
<beuno> somerville32: we're releasing in a few minutes, so if you want, you can take a crack at it
<beuno> it needs proof reading
<beuno> and, well, whatever you'd like to add   :D
<somerville32> Welp, I'm just about to go for a shower actually.
<somerville32> I'm redoing my room and I have paint all over me.
<beuno> ah, right, np
<beuno> it's going to be up there a while
<poningru> make sure to shower with turpentine
<poningru> ;)
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Once I get back, we can start cracking on UWN 37
<somerville32> (and I'll approve #36 in the ml queue)
<beuno> :D
<beuno> that's great, cause Corey isn't around
<beuno> we can do a great post-Feisty edition
<somerville32> :D
<somerville32> Ok, I'm off to my shower. I look forwarding to seeing #36 :)
<somerville32> Thanks for keeping things going while I've been gone.
<beuno> my pleasure  :D
<jenda> somerville32! :) Hello
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o beuno]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:beuno] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | Beuno is doing UWN | UWN #35 is out, UWN #36 is in progress to be released Sunday April 15th | "My marketing efforts will dominate your face" :P | somerville32 is back!
<beuno> :p
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o beuno]  by beuno
<jenda> :)
<adamant1988> and his marketing efforts will dominate our faces
<beuno> hahahah
<beuno> unless someone starts screaming at me
<beuno> I'm releasing UWN
<beuno> somerville32: email is in ubuntu-news queue
<beuno> jenda: what's up witht he forums?
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o beuno]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:beuno] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | Beuno is doing UWN | UWN #36 is out, UWN #37 is in progress to be released Sunday April 15th | "My marketing efforts will dominate your face" :P | somerville32 is back!
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o beuno]  by beuno
<jenda> beuno: everything seems fine...
<jenda> erm, you mean the UWN thing, right? :)
<beuno> yeap
<beuno> weren't we going to open up a thread?
<jenda> i'll push it, I promise :)
<beuno> :D
<jenda> a thread is already in place
<jenda> but there'll be a subforum
<jenda> and we'll have mod access to it
<jenda> well, you will, that is ;)
<beuno> aah. great
<jenda> does somerville32 have a forum account?
<jenda> ROFL: http://www.mightywombat.com/toons/numbers.gif
<jenda> beuno: I msg'd Ryan about it, it should be done soon.
<somerville32> I suck :(
<somerville32> I haven't even gotten into the shower yet, lol
<somerville32> jenda: somerville32
<jenda> haha :)
<jenda> ok
<somerville32> jenda: What does the lp profile link thing do?
<jenda> erm
<jenda> it links to your LP profile :)
* jenda runs
<somerville32> I don't see it when I post
<somerville32> And why was it kept such a big secret. There is more to this, I know it!
<jenda> it's in the profile
<jenda> it's no secret :)
<somerville32> It was a secret.
<beuno> jenda: who is ryan?   :p
<jenda> beuno: founder of Ubuntu Forums :)
<jenda> ubuntugeek
<jenda> R. Troy
<beuno> aah, yes, that guy who doesn't answer my emails
* beuno grins
<jenda> If my surname was Troy... I'd name all my kids Troy.
<jenda> :)
<jenda> beuno: :)
<jenda> beuno: he is a bit of a scatterbrain, but at times, he can be really cool ;)
<beuno> yes, before that he'd been nothing but nice and helpful to me
<jenda> He's a man of action - impulsive, kinda - sometimes you suggest something and he just does it the same day, after 5 minutes of thought and deciding it's a good idea - and usually does it much better than you ever expected. And at times you can be prodding him for a year and still get nothing done :)
<poningru> ...
<jenda> .
<poningru> that works soo well
<poningru> I can understand that working in a small company
<poningru> but when you have to work with other people
<poningru> it sucks arse
<poningru> I know many people who work like that
<beuno> well, I'm not going to prod him for a year, he's the only person who can actually implement it
<poningru> and I hate working iwth them
<beuno> I went through all the trouble of actually coming up with a way to do it almost trvially
<beuno> spent hours talking to launchpad devs
<beuno> php coding
<beuno> researching...
<beuno> at least a "it doesn't seem like a good idea right now" would of been super
<beuno> ok, it's out of my system again
<beuno> :D
<beuno> somerville32: can you get stuff into the fridge too?
<jenda> whee, I'm off
<beuno> cya jenda!
<jenda> 10:13 PM and I'm going out with my best friend :)
<jenda> nothing better than Prague at nigt.
<jenda> laters
<beuno> heh
<beuno> cya
<jenda> 
<boredandblogging> beuno, is the UWN officially out?
<beuno> boredandblogging: yes it is
<boredandblogging> cool
<beuno> oh, and btw, somerville32 is going to be around again
<beuno> he was the editor before me
<boredandblogging> beuno, sounds good
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-04-07
<DPic> this is a rough draft of a blog post-- what do you think? http://docs.google.com/Doc?id=ajdqhbdzgsdj_1002d86b2kc7
<jchase> honestly?
<jchase> jsut the opening line? I don't understand   "Linux has come a long way in a short time."
<jchase> You could consider its infancy starting in 1991
<jchase> so technically it's been around as long as windows
<jchase> 17 years
<DPic> but recently it has made a lot of progress
<jchase> and as far as hardware support, it still has a loong way to go
<jchase> yes, it has made a lot of progress in the last few years
<jchase> it depends on who your audience is for the blog
<DPic> people who want to see linux sold in stores
<jchase> Sold in stores? Like a boxed version?
<DPic> like on a couple machines like it says in the post
<jchase> yeah, the problem with it, is developing a business model where companies who invest in supplying that kind of product have a way to get return on that investment
<DPic> you mean you don't think anyone will but the machines? 
<jchase> I don't think any companies are willing to invest into it at this time
<DPic> that's the point of getting people to call in and write letters
<jchase> Not without insuring some way of a monetaryreturn back to them
<BHSPitMonkey> Linux was in Wal-Mart for a while
<DPic> not ubuntu
<DPic> just gOS
<jchase> yeah, I know
<jchase> and now it's not
<jchase> only available online
<jchase> that says that there was not enough market interest to continue the investment
<BHSPitMonkey> Probably drew a lot of complaints from ignorant users I imagine
<jchase> What do you mean?
<DPic> but didn't they sell out online? 
<jchase> the other area of growth that needs to be focused on is standardizing on the desktop, and refining certain applications that will attract new users to use linux and open source software
<DPic> http://www.blog.arun-prabha.com/2008/03/13/microsofts-hand-behind-walmart-dumping-gpc/
<jchase> currently, the best applications and systems for doing anything for desktop publishing, image manipulation, web development, creating video, and things like that are still int he playing field of mac and windows
<jchase> to say it's a conspiracy is a leap, who really knows
<DPic> yeah
<DPic> what if we started a phone and letter writing campaign to target, walmart, best buy, etc to sell system76 machines? would that be a complete waste of energy? 
<jchase> I wouldn't say a waste, but I wouldn't expect to make much of an impact. These companies are so  large, that an effort liket hat probably wouldn't even show up on their radar
<DPic> well we got dell to sell ubuntu
<jchase> yeah, remember though, Michael Dell was already an ubuntu fan, so that helped
<jchase> im not trying to sound negative
<DPic> yeah. i still think its worth a shot
<jchase> rock on then, I say go for it
<DPic> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Campaigns/UbuntuInStores
<DPic> i'll do more work on this later
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-04-08
<juliux> hi
<jchase> juliux: hello
<DPic> hey party people
<DPic> i've slept 3 hours out of the past 35
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-04-09
<DPic> anybody home? 
<DPic> the meeting should be starting now...
<DPic> where is everyone? 
<tyche> I am here
<beuno> I'm here too :)
<cody-somerville> I'm here.
<DPic> meeting is in #ubuntu-meeting
<beuno> cody-somerville, #ubuntu-meeting :)
<DPic> lol
<juliux> jenda, ping
<juliux> and morning btw
<boredandblogging> beuno_: ping
<boredandblogging> cody-somerville: ping
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, pong
<boredandblogging> cody-somerville: let me run something by you
<boredandblogging> gerry is getting the press release ready
<boredandblogging> but he needs to make sure that if we give it to locos, it doesn't show up anwhere online (wikis, websites, etc)
<boredandblogging> till the regular press releases
<boredandblogging> or it could screw up some relationships
<boredandblogging> is there a good way of handling this?
<beuno_> boredandblogging, pinging them specifically on IRC and explaining it one by one is the best way I can think of
<cody-somerville> Is the way we've done it in the past not worked?
<boredandblogging> cody-somerville: how did we do it in the past?
<boredandblogging> beuno_: ok, yeah, I was thinking of spamming the loco-contacts list, but thats obviously not the way to go
<boredandblogging> yeah, I don't remember if this was done ahead of time before
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, I can't quite remember but I imagine the mailing list archive would have the information
<boredandblogging> hmmm, don't see anything on the list, my search skills must be getting bad
<cody-somerville> How soon do you need this information?
<cody-somerville> I'll just IM him the next time he comes online or I'll call him if you need the information like right now.
<boredandblogging> cody-somerville: ?
<cody-somerville> Corey
<cody-somerville> :)
<boredandblogging> ah, right
<boredandblogging> sooner the better
<cody-somerville> jenda, ping.
<boredandblogging> no need to call him
<cody-somerville> jenda might remember.
<cody-somerville> "
<cody-somerville> VERY IMPORTANT - READ IF TRANSLATING THE PRESS RELEASE
<cody-somerville> It is absolutely critical we respect embargo on this press release.
<cody-somerville> This means that if you translate the press release, it cannot be sent
<cody-somerville> to press agencies before Canonical releases the official English one.
<cody-somerville> If we screw this one up, it is going to be much harder to get press
<cody-somerville> releases before the actual release date."
<cody-somerville> Thats all he said in his e-mail.
<cody-somerville> I guess what we could do is send out an e-mail requesting loco teams which wish to translate the release please contact us for more details. We could then speak to them one on one and ensure that the NDA is understood.
<boredandblogging> i was also thinking of making sure an Ubuntu member could take responsibility for each loco press release as well
 * cody-somerville nods.
<beuno> cody-somerville, we only need one LoCo per language
<boredandblogging> thats very true
<beuno> I can ping a german and a spanish one
<beuno> and probably a french one
<beuno> want to take care of the rest?  :p
<boredandblogging> mdke for italian?
<beuno> boredandblogging, if you can send it to me, I'll make sure I get them back translated
<beuno> that seems reasonable too, yes
<boredandblogging> beuno: yeah, I'll email it to you when I get it
<beuno> of course, jenda will get it translated into chech
<boredandblogging> anyone from the catalan team?
<cody-somerville> I can get a friend to translate it into Canadian French.
<boredandblogging> ok, I'll send out an email to loco-contacts, saying we need to one loco per lanugage (and some languages have already been covered)
<boredandblogging> and we need absolutely need an Ubuntu member to be responsible for it
<cody-somerville> And if they don't have a Ubuntu member in their loco team to please contact us.
<boredandblogging> right
<boredandblogging> beuno, cody-somerville: you guys have mail
 * cody-somerville goes to check.
<beuno> boredandblogging, got it, I'll ping you back with news
<boredandblogging> beuno: cool, thanks
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-04-10
<juliux> beuno, ping
<juliux> hey katkin 
<juliux> beuno, i find a cheaper shiping to argentina up to 2kg for 12,90€ 2kg are around 8 or 9 shirts
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-04-11
<DPic> http://digg.com/linux_unix/An_Open_Letter_to_Filmmakers_that_Use_Linux
<DPic> please digg
<boredandblogging> DPic: ping
<DPic> hi
<boredandblogging> DPic: hop over to #ubuntu-news
<DPic> k
<freeflying> boredandblogging: ping
<boredandblogging> freeflying: pong
<tonyyarusso> beuno: ping, re: press release
<beuno> tonyyarusso, pong
<tonyyarusso> beuno: Is there anything in what we have already that would be useful for an English-speaking team to have at this time?
<tonyyarusso> (yay for tab-completes that go to a good person even if it isn't the one you had in mind first)
<beuno> lol
 * beuno deffers the ping to boredandblogging 
<beuno> :p
<beuno> tonyyarusso, at a glance, it seems pretty complete
<beuno> and Canonical probably won't want any changes to it  :)
<tonyyarusso> beuno: So, probably not?
<boredandblogging> it has a good overview, but it doesn't contain anything new
<beuno> but boredandblogging has been the contact for it, so he might see it differently
<tonyyarusso> I'm really wishing I'd wikified all of the contact info I dug up for local media last time around.
<freeflying> boredandblogging: where is the release note?
<boredandblogging> freeflying: don't think the release notes have been done for 8.04 final yet
<boredandblogging> but I doubt they'll be too different from http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/beta
<freeflying> boredandblogging: then u mean the release press?
<boredandblogging> freeflying: oops, yeah, I don't think there are any release notes yet
<sirex`> boredandblogging ?
<sirex`> boredandblogging: I just read mail about press release translations. I'm contact person of Lithuanian Team, and would like to translatio this press release to Lithuanian language.
<sirex`> beuno: maybe you could help me?
<Mirv> boredandblogging: hi. I'd be interested in translating the press release. https://launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki . though I haven't gone through the ubuntu member process yet :( I'm ubuntero, though, founder and team contact of Ubuntu Finland LoCoTeam and the Finnish translators team.
<phanatic> hey boredandblogging, we'd like to translate the official press release to hungarian. what do i have to do to get the stuff? :)
<papapep> beuno: ping
<papapep> boredandblogging, ping
<papapep> boredandblogging: ping
<Ekushey> boredandblogging u there>?
<Ekushey> anyone awake?
<papapep> boredandblogging: ping
<juliux> i think boredandblogging is the most ping person today;)
<papapep> hhehhe, sure
<papapep> beuno: ping
<papapep> boredandblogging: ping
<highvoltage> howdy!
<highvoltage> boredandblogging, cody-somerville, beuno: I'd like to translate the hardy press release into Afrikaans.
<cody-somerville> highvoltage, I'll forward you the press release.
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, I think it would be a good idea to keep a list of people who have received the press release.
<papapep> cody-somerville: I will translate it to catalan, can you send it to me too, please?
<cody-somerville> papapep, Are you a Ubuntu member?
<papapep> nop. just a Catalan Loco member
<papapep> but we have Ubuntu members in the loco
<papapep> cody-somerville: should I be a member to translate it?
<cody-somerville> We're currently restricting it to Ubuntu members because of the confidential nature of the press release (ie. there is an embargo on it). If I knew you, I'd approve an exception but unfortunately I don't.
<papapep> well, don't worry, I'll talk with the Loco's ubuntu members ;-)
<papapep> and I know the embargo, but your mail didn't mention the compulsory membership, at least I didn't see it. Thanks
<papapep> gosh
<papapep> you said it...sorry, didn't read the end of the mail :-(
<cody-somerville> :)
<highvoltage> cody-somerville: ok, thanks
<phanatic> cody-somerville: i'd like to get the press release too (Hungarian LoCo)
<cody-somerville> phanatic, One moment please.
<phanatic> sure
<cody-somerville> highvoltage, Are you a member of any loco team?
<highvoltage> cody-somerville: yes, ubuntu-za
<juliux> highvoltage, you are an member of a locoteam? ;)
<cody-somerville> phanatic, lp page?
<phanatic> cody-somerville: ~phanatic
<highvoltage> juliux: yes, ubuntu-za loco-team
<juliux> highvoltage, just make jokes;)
<cody-somerville> phanatic, What language?
<phanatic> cody-somerville: Hungarian
<cody-somerville> phanatic, Do you understand that if I send you the press release that you may not send it or share it with anyone else?
<phanatic> cody-somerville: I do
<sirex`> cody-somerville: online?
<cody-somerville> sirex`, aye
<cody-somerville> phanatic, e-mail?
<sirex`> cody-somerville: I'm contact person of Lithuanian Team, and would like to translatio this press release to Lithuanian language.
<cody-somerville> Are you a Ubuntu member?
<sirex`> Unfortunatly not.
<cody-somerville> sirex`, Is there a member of your loco team that is a ubuntu member?
<phanatic> cody-somerville: do you need my address, or are you asking if it's okay to send it by email? :)
<juliux> highvoltage, btw do you still want a edubuntu coffee mug?
<sirex`> Well I started to create loco, so I thon thing that there is an person who is ubuntu member.
<juliux> highvoltage, if yes i will give riched some at uds
<sirex`> Our loco team is not yet approved.
<cody-somerville> phanatic, phanatic @ ubuntu . com should be fine, eh?
<phanatic> cody-somerville: yes
<sirex`> cody-somerville: are there any chances I could get press release and translate it? I can provide some information about my activinty on Ubuntu...
<cody-somerville> One minute please. I'm in a meeting.
<RainCT> Hey
 * RainCT would like to translate the press release into Catalan
<cody-somerville> RainCT, Fill out form T990, T341, and M5. Then sign here, here, initial there and there, and then once again sign here. Then take these to beuno who will require you to fill out form #16 and 18 which requires notarization. Afterwhich you'll need to come back to me to get a ticket. When your number is called, please see boredandblogging prepared to show three pieces of photo id.
<RainCT> lol :)
<arualavi> cody-somerville: that's all?
<arualavi> :)
<cody-somerville> :)
<phanatic> cody-somerville: could you ping me, if you have sent the email, please?
<RainCT> cody-somerville: uhm... and really?
<juliux> RainCT, you can do that also without any froms, just ask cody-somerville for his bank account;)
<juliux> s/forms/froms
<cody-somerville> RainCT, Just a sec ;]
<cody-somerville> phanatic, You should now be in receipt of the press release.
<cody-somerville> RainCT, I'll be a few more minutes. In the mean time, please send me your lp id and name of your loco team (if applicable).
<cody-somerville> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Campaigns/HardyRelease
<cody-somerville> Please do not modify Annex A
<RainCT> cody-somerville: LP Name: rainct   Team: Catalan LoCo Team   (ubuntu.cat on LP)
<cody-somerville> RainCT, You should now be in receipt of the press release.
<juliux> cody-somerville, the german translation is doing glatzor, but more knows beuno 
<RainCT> cody-somerville: thanks. Can I forward the translation to a trusted LoCo mate for him to proofread it?
<cody-somerville> RainCT, when you're ready to do that, we can approve him then
<cody-somerville> Who were you thinking of?
<RainCT> cody-somerville: ^ him (papapep)
<papapep> hi cody-somerville :-)
<cody-somerville> Hi papapep 
<boredandblogging> hi cody-somerville, thanks for helping out all these people
<cody-somerville> no problem
<cody-somerville> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Campaigns/HardyRelease
<boredandblogging> very nice
<cropalato> hi all, i would like to translate the press release to Brazilian Portuguese. How can i do it?
<boredandblogging> cropalato: are you an Ubuntu member?
<cropalato> LocoTeam member
<boredandblogging> because of the embargo, we would like to give this out to Ubuntu members
<boredandblogging> but the brazilian team should have some members who can request it
<cropalato> boredandblogging, I am a brazilian team member. 
<boredandblogging> when I say Ubuntu member, I mean a member who has been approved by the Community Council
<boredandblogging> and is on this list launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers/+members
<cropalato> ok
<cropalato> A membem could ask to me?
<cropalato> *member
<boredandblogging> cropalato: yes, we will send it to the member
<Mirv> boredandblogging: hi. I sent a message about the press release to you here 7 hours ago, can you comment?
<boredandblogging> Mirv: is there anyone in your loco who is a member? or anyone on the translation team?
<Mirv> boredandblogging: I'm not aware of such. tepsipakki is a ubuntu core dev but not involved with our loco.
<boredandblogging> Mirv: you understand that this press release is under embargo?
<cody-somerville> Mirv, What loco team do you belong to?
<boredandblogging> finnish
<cody-somerville> Link to wiki or team?
<boredandblogging> this is what I see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FinnishTeam
<Mirv> boredandblogging: I do, I've read the post and understand that fully.
<Mirv> cody-somerville: I'm the founder of the Finland LoCoTeam
<Mirv> btw, I started now updating my own wiki page in preparation of handling the membership process: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimoJyrinki
<cody-somerville> Mirv, Are you Mirv on Wikipedia?
<Mirv> cody-somerville: no, http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/K%C3%A4ytt%C3%A4j%C3%A4:TJ
<Mirv> my contact info can also be found on Wikimedia Foundation's page as I'm the press representative: http://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Press_room (we don't have a local chapter as such)
<boredandblogging> Mirv: no posting it on any publicly available web site or mailing list
<cody-somerville> Mirv, We're approving you to receive the embargoed press release. It should arrive in your mail box shortly. Do you completely understand and agree to the conditions under which you are receiving the press release?
<Mirv> boredandblogging: yes.
<Mirv> cody-somerville: I do. thank you, and sorry for not going through the membership process before.
<cody-somerville> If for any reason you come to find out that the embargo has been broken, please contact me immediately via phone. You can use the toll free number during business hours (Atlantic Time).
<cody-somerville> Please also notify another member of the Marketing Team as well if you can.
<cody-somerville> So just to recap Mirv: Share it with no one! :)
<boredandblogging> lol
<RainCT> Mirv: it contains secret world domination plans ^^
 * cody-somerville nods affirmatively.
<RainCT> btw, how much are we (translators) supposed to change the text?
<RainCT> (as there are some parts that look rather bad if they are literally translated)
<cody-somerville> Minimize change as much as possible :)
<boredandblogging> don't change the meaning of the text
<RainCT> boredandblogging: of course
<Mirv> cody-somerville: Yep. And thanks, received. And btw it's "Finnish", not "Finish" :)
<cody-somerville> Okay, wiki updated.
 * cody-somerville has to get back to work.
<Mirv> RainCT: generally it's useful to think long and hard how something is expressed fluently in your own language without changing the meaning of the content
<Mirv> cody-somerville: btw as ubuntu members I guess all have GPG keys in Launchpad, it could be wise to also send the e-mails encrypted with GPG keys.
 * cody-somerville doesn't have time for that :P
<cody-somerville> We won't do that for the next release though. Maybe I'll code something to handle this automagically.
 * RainCT was surprised to see that the file isn't encripted, actually
<cody-somerville> There is a reason we harass you before we send it to you :P
<Mirv> yep, there's just always slight possibility of e-mails getting into wrong hands that way. I'll move the message away from my ISP's Inbox
<boredandblogging> its a good idea, I'll try to gpg encrypt the future ones
<Mirv> boredandblogging: good.
<Andre_Gondim> boredandblogging, ping
<boredandblogging> hi Andre_Gondim
<Andre_Gondim> boredandblogging, i saw one mail from you
<Andre_Gondim> boredandblogging, about translation
<boredandblogging> Andre_Gondim: yes
<Andre_Gondim> boredandblogging, how may i do this
<Andre_Gondim> boredandblogging, to pt_BR
<boredandblogging> Andre_Gondim: you are an Ubuntu member, right?
<Andre_Gondim> boredandblogging, yeap
<Andre_Gondim> since last november
<Andre_Gondim> boredandblogging, launchpad.net/~andregondim
<boredandblogging> Andre_Gondim: you understand that it is embargoed till Canonical releases it? And it should not be posted to any publicly available websites, mailing lists, blogs, wikis, etc?
<Andre_Gondim> boredandblogging, yeah, I saw this in that mail
<Andre_Gondim> boredandblogging, don't worry, i respect de CoC
<Andre_Gondim> I respect the CoC
<boredandblogging> Andre_Gondim: I'll send it to you gpg encrypted in a few minutes
<Andre_Gondim> boredandblogging, how many time i have to do this?
<boredandblogging> Andre_Gondim: its embargoed till April 22nd 12.01AM ET
<Andre_Gondim> boredandblogging, ok, next week I'll have time to do
<boredandblogging> Andre_Gondim: i've emailed it you gpg encrypted
<Andre_Gondim> boredandblogging, ok, when i translated I will send to you
<ian_brasil> Hi, here is Ian from Ubuntu Brazil...there is a volunteer to do the release docs if no no has volunteered yet for portuguese_br 
<Andre_Gondim> ian_brasil, és Ubuntu Member?
<ian_brasil> nao sei...pare ai vou peguntar
<Andre_Gondim> ian_brasil, seu nome precisa estar em https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers/+members e não o vi por lá 
<ian_brasil> eu nao sou o voluntario!   e outro cara
<ian_brasil> sou o contato do equipe ubuntu-br 
<_RAM> hello
<Andre_Gondim> ian_brasil, o que tu faz exatamente? tradução? documentação?
<Ekushey> boredandblogging, you there?
<ian_brasil> fAndre_Gondim: faz parte do Ubuntu Mobile ..eu ja escrevi o Ubuntu Mobile Guide
<ian_brasil> eh vc?
<Andre_Gondim> ian_brasil, sou um dos administradores da tradução do Ubuntu para português do Brasil
<_RAM> Ekushey: afaik he went to work...
<Ekushey> oh ok _RAM 
<ian_brasil> blz...talvez vc vai traduzir entao
<Andre_Gondim> ian_brasil, vou, eu até poderia te passar, mas foi pedido para alguém que seja membro do ubuntu
<Ekushey> what about beuno?
<Ekushey> beuno, u there?
<_RAM> dunna
<_RAM> me and my friend are waiting for him or cody as well...
<Ekushey> r u looking for the press release too?
<_RAM> yepp
<ian_brasil> sei...se alguem vai tomar conta ta tudo tranquilo
<Ekushey> _RAM oh ok buddy
<Ekushey> _RAM you're from ubuntu-pl?
<_RAM> well i'm not an ubuntu member (yet) but yes, you can say so
<Ekushey> me neither
<_RAM> wait, i must change a comp, this lap drives me craze 
<_RAM> brb in 3 mins
<Ekushey> tyt _RAM 
<_RAM> much better
<Ekushey> welcome back _RAM 
<_RAM> hi :)
<Ekushey> any idea when can i get to talk to boredandblogging or beuno or someone else?
<juliux> Ekushey, just wait
<juliux> if they are online they will be here;9
<_RAM> i talked to boredandblogging like 30 mins ago and he said he had to leave for work
<_RAM> and suggested to contact gueno or cody in couple of hours
<_RAM> no idea when 
<_RAM> bueno, sorry for misspeling
<juliux> beuno, is in argentina so there is morning now i htink
<Ekushey> i don't know there timezone
<_RAM> well
<Ekushey> oh... i'm from bangladesh and it's midnight here :)
<_RAM> lol
<_RAM> that is thede -bd in channel name ? :)
<Ekushey> _RAM yes :)
<_RAM> it's like 3.20 pm in Buenos Aires....
<_RAM> and i have 8.20 pm here in poland
<beuno> :)
<_RAM> o
<beuno> hello
<beuno> what can I help up with?
<juliux> hey beuno 
<beuno> hey juliux!
<Ekushey> hello beuno :)
<beuno> hey Ekushey 
<_RAM> hello beuno :)
 * beuno feels popular
<Ekushey> beuno i'm here to talk about the press release... _RAM wants a copy too
<_RAM> :)
<_RAM> yes
<Ekushey> beuno, i'm from ubuntu-bd
<beuno> are either of you Ubuntu members or LoCo contacts?
<Ekushey> i'm the contact for my team
<_RAM> I am not a member, but loco contact 
<_RAM> together with Azrael29A 
<_RAM> hi's viceleader of polish loco
<beuno> Ekushey, _RAM, please drop me an email with the request and I'll send it back to you guys  (beuno@ubuntu.com)
<_RAM> ok thanks a lot
<beuno> and please state that you understand it's confedential  :)
<_RAM> of course
<Ekushey> alright beuno, thanks
<beuno> :)  thanks guys
<_RAM> thanks! 
<Ekushey> one question, if i send you back the translated version, will you (or whoever in change) put it on ubuntu.com?
<beuno> Ekushey, I believe it's going to go out to the press
<beuno> I'm not 100% sure if all of them will end up in ubuntu.com
<juliux> beuno, did you read my lines about shipping yesterday?
<beuno> boredandblogging might know more about it
<beuno> juliux, I did  :)
<beuno> I'm trying to gather orders and get back to you
<juliux> beuno, 8-9shirts for 12,90e should be possible
<Ekushey> we'll send it to the local press of coarse, but i was wondering if the translated versions will be on the site as well or not
<beuno> juliux, you rock!
<juliux> beuno, just shipping;)
<beuno> Ekushey, I really don't know, as that's more of a Canonical thing. It would make sense for them to be at least linked, yes
<beuno> juliux, I know, you still rock  :p
<juliux> thxs
<Ekushey> beuno, oh ok, thanks a lot
<juliux> beuno, i still hope we will met again at an uds;)
<beuno> juliux, we will for sure. I was close to going to this one, but a few things came up
<beuno> Ekushey, welcome  :)
<juliux> beuno, perhaps i can get off for the uds in november;)
<beuno> juliux, cool.  We just need to know where it's going to be
<juliux> it has to be a non-us uds;)
 * beuno crosses his fingers for south america
<juliux> would be cool
<juliux> or asia;)
<beuno> Japan would be cool if I'd get sponsorship  :p
<juliux> hehe
<Azrael29A> oh hi
<Azrael29A> I'm back
<_RAM> bry wieczor
<_RAM> ops
<Azrael29A> :>
<yeager> boredandblogging: i can do the Swedish translation for the 8.04 press release
<boredandblogging> yeager: you are a member, right?
<yeager> boredandblogging: yes, i'm the Swedish translator coordinator
<boredandblogging> yeager: standard non-disclosure agreement: you understand that it is embargoed till Canonical releases it? And it should not be posted to any publicly available websites, mailing lists, blogs, wikis, etc?
<yeager> boredandblogging: yes
<boredandblogging> yeager: give me a few minutes, I'll send it you gpg-encrypted
<yeager> boredandblogging: great!
<Ekushey> boredandblogging, i've a question
<boredandblogging> yeager: sent
<boredandblogging> Ekushey: hi
<Ekushey> boredandblogging, hello :)
<Ekushey> Martin sent me the press release, i'll translate it in Bengali and will send it back
<boredandblogging> Ekushey: ok
<Ekushey> now the question is, how do it send it? as a odt file or as a pdf or just as text?
<boredandblogging> plain text would be good, ODT should be fine
<Ekushey> alright, thanks... i'll keep u on the cc loop too
<boredandblogging> Ekushey: thanks
<Ekushey> you're going to send it back to the canonical guys, then?
<boredandblogging> Ekushey: we haven't figured out that part yet, at the minimum your LoCo can use it with local medium
<boredandblogging> i'm going to see if it can get posted onto ubuntu.com
<Ekushey> yeah that will be really cool... thanks
<hubuntu> boredandblogging, are you there?
<hubuntu> anyways... Memebers of the Team and Ubuntu users in my country has yjust made this possible: http://www.fabianrodriguez.com/blog/archives/2008/04/11/software-libre-en-ecuador/#comment-76223
<hubuntu> anyways... Memebers of the Team and Ubuntu users in my country has yjust made this possible: http://www.fabianrodriguez.com/blog/archives/2008/04/11/software-libre-en-ecuador/
<hubuntu> without the comment :)
<hubuntu> so I just wanted to collect questions people here may have around Free Software, Ubuntu and the Ecuadorian government now making FS a state policy
<hubuntu> I thought I would make an interview with a couple of people key to the process, and publish it in the next UWN, and if there's interest in FUll CIrcle
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-04-12
<hubuntu> ok...
<OpenDeb> Hi all from Argentina 
<boredandblogging> hello OpenDeb
<OpenDeb> hi, seems to be on silence 
<OpenDeb> :)
<OpenDeb> probably its not the apropiate hour 
<boredandblogging> friday or saturday, yeah
<OpenDeb> yes, party time
<OpenDeb> I am newcommer on ubuntu comm, but not in floss comm :)
<OpenDeb> i came from Fedora Ambassadors worlds to new horizons here
<OpenDeb> I am mouting a telecenter in Buenos Aires with Edubuntu, will be ready next maY
<OpenDeb> but i have some ideas to share, that i learned from another communities that could be useful to spread the voice of Ubuntu
<boredandblogging> OpenDeb: impressive
<boredandblogging> that would be great
<OpenDeb> hahaha, no, just another tear in the sea, but the sea is a lot of tears :)
<boredandblogging> any help is appreciated
<OpenDeb> cause I was an ambassador of Fedora, I learned a lot of how to spread the voice in regions specially mi reagion 
<OpenDeb> I was thinking in something like "Ubuntu Pilgrims" 
<boredandblogging> don't LoCos do that already?
<OpenDeb> yes, but Locos, from my point of view are the technicall and reference place for newcommers
<OpenDeb> but think about this
<OpenDeb> some Loco members, taking some spare time to go to public schools, giving a small speech about freedom and technology bringing ubuntu to pupils
<OpenDeb> something more "reactive" 
<OpenDeb> absoluted organized from Loco to local community ( in this case people with non technical knowledge)
<OpenDeb> people when gets ubuntu go to the locos mailing list 
<OpenDeb> I did it with fedora last year in poor downtown in buenos aires
<OpenDeb> with nice results
<boredandblogging> try presenting that idea to your LoCo
<OpenDeb> 20 schools never heard about Linux, and with this "spare time optimized" 
<OpenDeb> yes 
<OpenDeb> i will do it 
<boredandblogging> are you still a fedora ambassador?
<OpenDeb> no 
<OpenDeb> i let my posicition 
<OpenDeb> last week 
<OpenDeb> I wrote about this to mark last night he sent me the congratulations of that will be pictures soon 
<boredandblogging> is there a reason you left? you don't have to discuss it
<OpenDeb> yes, I have nothing to hide 
<OpenDeb> I have desagreements with Red Hat Local Management
<OpenDeb> Fedora is a wonderfull community 
<boredandblogging> thats unfortunate
<OpenDeb> yes, so sad, but I have a clear target in my oss life 
<OpenDeb> I know where i want to go 
<boredandblogging> good!
<OpenDeb> anyway, all distros are part of the same family
<boredandblogging> true
<OpenDeb> but, on this time, i feel more confortable with Ubuntu., ( i am a ubuntu user since 2005)
<OpenDeb> but about Pilgrims, just an humble idea, think of it 
<OpenDeb> one step ahead locos, like a "vangarde" of Loco teams
<boredandblogging> you should definitely discuss it with your loco
<OpenDeb> i will publish on brainstorming, but i dont know if this isi the right place, thats why i cam here
<boredandblogging> and maybe try to the marketing mailing list
<OpenDeb> yes of course
<OpenDeb> I sign the CoC, but i coudlnt finde the mailing list of marketing 
<boredandblogging> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-marketing
<boredandblogging> all ubuntu mailing lists can be found at lists.ubuntu.com
<OpenDeb> thanks a lot
<OpenDeb> theres a lot of sections in the site :) 
<boredandblogging> yeah, its a big site
<OpenDeb> where are you from 
<boredandblogging> atlanta, georgia, usa
<OpenDeb> buenos aires, 
<OpenDeb> in the extreme southside 
<boredandblogging> do you know beuno?
<boredandblogging> he is in this channel quite a bit
<OpenDeb> yes, i talked to him yesterday
<boredandblogging> cool
<OpenDeb> yes, but his is absent
<OpenDeb> I talked with Alexandro silva of Brazil too 
<OpenDeb> next week we have FISL 09 in Porto Alegre
<boredandblogging> FISL is always a big event
<OpenDeb> yes 
<OpenDeb> The greatest in Southamerica
<OpenDeb> almost 15.000 persons in four days
<boredandblogging> thats amazing
<OpenDeb> yes, and the 60% are community related projects 
<OpenDeb> the 40% enterprises
<OpenDeb> and beautiful nights afterhours
<boredandblogging> i'm looking forward to reading about it
<OpenDeb> yes, if u can go someday you will no feel dissapointed
<boredandblogging> it would be fun!
<OpenDeb> yes 
<OpenDeb> you will know how its going open source in another places, latinamerica has a special taste of "interpretation of freedom"
<boredandblogging> lol, what does that mean?
<OpenDeb> more passional than in developed countries, but the same spirit
<boredandblogging> very nice
<OpenDeb> i.e: here the term "free software" is more aceptable than Open source, 
<OpenDeb> linux is living here like a way of life 
<boredandblogging> thats good
<OpenDeb> theres a lot of people that wants to join linux, but sometimes, this people need some more "human" speech 
<OpenDeb> ubuntu helps a lot, but speech is everything
<OpenDeb> comunicate to people in "people language" the freedom thats so passionate and magic to do
<boredandblogging> right
<OpenDeb> well, you are welcome to latinamerica wheneve you want, anyway, all things will cost you at least two times less than in USA
<OpenDeb> thats my gtalk/jabber welcome to be added
<OpenDeb> opendeb@gmail.com
<boredandblogging> i'm sure I'll make a trip one of these days
<boredandblogging> hopefully I can time it during an event like FISL
<OpenDeb> yes of course
<OpenDeb> the event starts next wenesday with preparatives and things like that
<OpenDeb> if you come to argentina, is very near from Porto Alegre, you should go to "Glaciar Perito Moreno"
<OpenDeb> and "Bariloche" or Iguazu Falls
<BHSPitLappy> When will Shipit start taking orders for Hardy?  They were taking orders for Gutsy CDs prior to its release, if my memory serves well.
<_RAM> hello
<boredandblogging> BHSPitLappy: you can already order Hardy CDs: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingCds
<mehdi2> boredandblogging: hi, I'm the Iranian team contact... how can I have the 8.04 press release for translation
<boredandblogging> mehdi2: you understand that it is embargoed till Canonical releases it? And it should not be posted to any publicly available websites, mailing lists, blogs, wikis, etc?
<boredandblogging> you are translating to farsi?
<mehdi2> boredandblogging: sure
<mehdi2> boredandblogging: yes, I'm translating to Farsi
<mehdi2> boredandblogging: where will you publish these translations?
<boredandblogging> give me a few minutes, I'll email it you
<boredandblogging> for right now, you can use it for local media once Hardy is released
<boredandblogging> I'm trying to find out if we can get it posted to ubuntu.com
<boredandblogging> mehdi2: give me a few minutes, I'll email it to you
<mehdi2> boredandblogging: ok, thanks :-)
<boredandblogging> mehdi2: sent
<mehdi2> boredandblogging: ok, I'll sent the translation back to you
<boredandblogging> mehdi2: thanks
<Mirv> I'm happy to say I'm managing to translate the press release quite well. It's hard to keep the thought intact and write extremely fluent text in another language.
<Mirv> boredandblogging: when the translation is ready, do I send it to eg. you? (GPG encrypted of course). you know what to do with it, even though it has those Server and Desktop sections and the Server section even has some /* text */ which I left alone but translated the text inside.
<juliux> "Sounds strange I now but we have someone in the New Mexico LoCo that can 
<juliux> do the Russian Translation if need be." that sounds realy strange
<cody-somerville> lol
<Hattory> cody-somerville, Hi... Have you received a mail from Milo Casagrande?
<cody-somerville> Hattory, Yup. The request is in my queue :)
<Hattory> cody-somerville, perfect ;)
<juliux> hi beuno 
<juliux> ah only a reconnect;)
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-04-13
<savvas> has anyone applied for the serbian or the greek translation of the 8.04 release?
<boredandblogging> Mirv: you can just send me what you have
<boredandblogging> please digg: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Weekly_Newsletter_86
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-04-06
<DPic> hi, i'm here now
<Takyoji> Oh, hello
<Takyoji> So you're about a year older or so than myself? :P
<Takyoji> But anyway, with that aside; I would certainly be willing to assist with marketing Ubuntu
<Takyoji> So I take it there isn't any current project at hand, correct?
<Takyoji> (I am 17 years of age currently by the way)
<DPic> that depends on how old you are
<DPic> whoops
<DPic> nope, same age
<Takyoji> Ahh, interesting
<DPic> anyways, there *is* a marketing team for ubuntu
<DPic> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam
<Takyoji> Yes, I know of the page and so forth
<DPic> oh oops
<Takyoji> I believe it's how I came across this channel
<DPic> sorry, i thought ti was #ubuntu-us
<DPic> this*
<Takyoji> Oh, that's fine
<Takyoji> Too many channels open? :P
<DPic> haha, only 3, i'm just really out of it apparently
<Takyoji> Otherwise I just need to write up a resume eventually. xP
<Takyoji> Ahh. Same, I'm on 3 on Freenode, 4 (2 of which are pretty much dead) on an IRC server I help with a little
<DPic> mm, in response to the conversation before i got back, i'm not technically the team leader
<DPic> i came in a while ago and got heavily involved and re-wrote the entire wiki
<Takyoji> Overall, I'm currently paid to do web development and design. ENTIRELY self taught. Very fluent in PHP, HTML/XHTML, CSS. Would like to poke more into AJAX/Comet (continued)
<Takyoji> Ahh
<Takyoji> Although, the official team leader isn't really around anymore, correct?
<DPic> that's my understanding but i might be wrong
<DPic> don't want to step on anyone's toes
<DPic> the team seems to be very loosely-knit and every once in a while good discussion will come up about how to make things happen
<DPic> but nothing seems to ever come to be
<Takyoji> (continuing my bragging, :P ). I'm also a photographer; I have my own Nikon D50 with different lenses and filters. Self-taught there as well. I also do a little graphic design; very familiar with Photoshop CS2, but just can't jump to The GIMP until it at least supports folder for layers.
<DPic> nice, nice
<Takyoji> One thing I think would be a nice thing is also: try to market the Ubuntu marketing team a little. :P
<Takyoji> My reasoning: we just need more people to jump in as well perhaps
<DPic> yeah
<DPic> well, we need a defined purpose and scope
<Takyoji> Ahh
<DPic> and then we need to put together a game plan
<DPic> right now
<Takyoji> True
<DPic> what i tried to do
<DPic> was make the marketing team a central resource for ubuntu materials
<DPic> a sort of marketing commons for all LoCo's and individuals to contribute and take from
<Takyoji> However most of the LoCo teams are just divided from this marketing team, correct?
<DPic> yes
<Takyoji> And you hopefully intend to set goal(s)/focus for this group, THEN try to go about and make other LoCo groups consider on helping with and obtaining materials from this effort as well, right?
<Takyoji> Generally asking: what's the order of tasks to complete in order to bring this hopefully back to life?
<DPic> well, the goals/focus of the group might be fine, but i was just saying it's important to make sure of that before going ahead
<DPic> well, set the goals/focus of the group, market the group, perhaps assign certain people to be dedicated certain tasks
<DPic> i can try to dig p old conversation on the mailing list about it
<Takyoji> Because part of the reason I even considered on helping with the marketing team is that I noticed there weren't resources that I could directly find that would describe to people what certain things are (open source vs closed source, distributions, etc)
<Takyoji> ahh
<JanC> Takyoji: why not use one of the tools that were actually made for working with photographs instead of the GIMP?  ;)
<Takyoji> With all this aside, another thing I've noticed is that nobody submits themes or anything Linux-related to deviantART even though there's a whole list of categories for such things
<JanC> Takyoji: some people really do
<JanC> but I guess most of the theme authors don't even know deviantart
<Takyoji> I even reported to deviantART about a bug with a certain category that was sitting there for like months if I remember correctly
<Takyoji> Perhaps
<Takyoji> Another thing annoys me about gnome-look.org and so on is that there's really no regulation to submissions. Some themes won't be packaged properly, then you have to go through a stress of doing something else, etc.
<Takyoji> But anyway, I'm digressing
<Takyoji> I just haven't found a reasonable open source application that I can do things like web design and so forth within
<JanC> Takyoji: what do you need for photo-editing?
<Takyoji> I can use The GIMP just fine for image editing. I just need something as described above
<JanC> there are applications like RawStudio & RawTherapee & such, duno if that's useful...
<Takyoji> I've actually used Rawstudio
<Takyoji> All the GIMP needs is layer support and a few other minor things and I'd be a happy camper. xP
<Takyoji> I mean, support for folders for layers
<Takyoji> And it was submitted in The GIMP Brainstorm blog like several times I believe. And then there was also Hackontest, where a contestant said they'd add folder support, yet I haven't heard anything about it thereafter. And so on
<Takyoji> It's just such a necessary organizational feature
<Takyoji> It's practically the only thing holding me back! xP
<Takyoji> And a handy thing would be procedural filters, or whatever the proper term is.
<Takyoji> And that also was submitted by people on the brainstorm blog numerous of times
<Takyoji> Does anyone even now what the current direction of the development of The GIMP is, or has it died down?
<Takyoji> even know*
<JanC> heh, latest GIMP has the first GEGL stuff included (for some plugins)
<DPic> no idea, here probably isn't the best place to ask
<Takyoji> Well, true
<JanC> in future all of GIMP should be based on the GEGL library
<Takyoji> I think I read of that, but I can't recall what GEGL is
<Takyoji> An image manipulation library that's quick and efficient, or?
<JanC> yes, that summarizes it
<Takyoji> Ahh, that should be quite helpful
<JanC> specifically written for interactive applications too
<Takyoji> ahh
<Takyoji> in contrary to some CLI-based program that edits images in a batch or something, correct?
<JanC> I think it can be used for those too
<JanC> but they wrote it for the GIMP, so they knew interactive use was a requirement
<JanC> http://www.rawtherapee.com/ & http://bibblelabs.com are also linux applications for photographers
<JanC> (not open source, though the first is gratis)
<Takyoji> I'm also curious of poking around at HDR imagery eventually; I believe I've looked around at some of the programs before, but never really poked at the programs in depth
<Takyoji> But hey, I would be willing to do any type of stock photography and of you would need
<Takyoji> any of you would need*
<Takyoji> As for a supposedly "showcase" website, you can view http://aquaeden.com/ Did the design (would like to redo it eventually), wrote the PHP (would like to rewrite that as well eventually xP), did all the photography, I maintain the dedicated server it runs on (SSH & Plesk though), and so on
<Takyoji> Some elements of the design I don't quite enjoy (because I was forced to implement some of them)
<Takyoji> And here's the gallery: http://www.aquaeden.com/pond-pictures/
<Takyoji> Now I'll finally shut up about myself. :P
<Takyoji> All of it is work I did 1-3 years ago. I can do things a little better than I have previously
<Takyoji> Otherwise what type of materials do you think should yet be created?
<Takyoji> Or would we just keep contributing whatever is necessary?
<JanC> you might want to ask on the ubuntu-marketing and loco-contacts & maybe also ubuntu-art mailing lists what is still needed
<Takyoji> First I just need to catch up with my life before I can start doing work
<JanC> that's very important indeed
<Takyoji> Schoolwork, and my own work (redoing the website for the International Professional Pond Contractors Association)
<Takyoji> They paid an arm and a leg a long time ago to a web developer that had no idea what he was doing. I found numerous exploits and alerted the owner of the IPPCA that I'd be willing to redo it for them for free (although they pay me whatever they want anyway)
<Takyoji> So when I'm done with that I may just buy: http://nokia.us/find-products/phones/nokia-n810
<JanC> hehe, you know, you can get these for free at several conferences...  :P
<JanC> mostly to developers though
<JanC> actually, I know the guy who's responsible for the power management software in the Nokia tablets
<Takyoji> heh
<Takyoji> interesting
<Takyoji> I just need an official drivers license (provisional license currently), and then a vehicle to actually be able to attend conferences. :P
<JanC> well, I heard trains aren't really useful in the US  ;)
<JanC> also, it has to be a Nokia sponsored conference, I guess
<JanC> anyway, I'm going to see a movie and then sleep
<Takyoji> Alright
<Takyoji> Well, night folks
 * Takyoji pokes at the deadness of the channel
<newz2000> Hi, is this team still responsible for the spread ubuntu project?
<Takyoji> I believe so
<Takyoji> It's the main community-based marketing team for Ubuntu
<newz2000> I had a request from some random person to point spreadubuntu.org to the http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/ website
<newz2000> I don't have authorization to do this but I can pursue it if the team desires it.
<Takyoji> I'm not aware of that request currently.
<newz2000> (I'm the Canonical webmaster for ubuntu.com and canonical.com)
<newz2000> who is the main contact for the spreadubuntu effort?
<newz2000> I guess more specifically, the technical contact
<Takyoji> For this marketing group, the primary contact is DPic
<DPic> i'm not in charge of spreadubuntu
<DPic> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Projects
<newz2000> gotcha, that's enlightening. Thanks DPIc
<DPic> no problem
<Takyoji> Bleh, it's terribly annoying when someone makes a website that's centric to one browser
<Takyoji> This is even more foolish: The page says my brother needs IE5.5 or higher, and he's in IE8, and it's yet denying him saying he's got an "incompatible browser" that needs to meet the criteria I just expressed
<Takyoji> https://medica.ikaenterprise.com/Errors/IncompatibleBrowser.aspx
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-04-07
<JanC> Takyoji: they are most likely correct (IE8 is largely standards-compliant ;) )
<JanC> so what they mean is: "Your browser is standards compliant, our site is not, so we both are incompatible"
<Takyoji> Heh
<Takyoji> Because I'm a web developer/designer, and it's not really all that hard to make a website standard compliant. Myself, 17 years of age, self-taught.
<Takyoji> XHTML 1.0 Strict valid websites
<Takyoji> Yet companies out there fail to even pass HTML 4 Transitional and claim to be "professional" (just like everyone else)
<Takyoji> I think I'm eventually going to write my own web crawler in PHP to check over my websites for errors (spelling, syntax error, missing pages, etc). xP
 * Takyoji curiously wonders what the browser usage statistics of this group of individuals would be.
<Takyoji> Otherwise I actually guess the browser he was using was Internet Explorer 7.
<JanC> Takyoji: writing a website that XHTML 1.0 Strict *and* works in all browsers isn't so easy though...
<JanC> at least, if you want to do fancy things
<Takyoji> Yea, it was quite tricky to deal with the shadow part of the Aqua Eden website without things like PNG and so forth.
<Takyoji> But luckily it's completely valid and renders almost the exact same in all top browsers: http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Faquaeden.com&charset=(detect+automatically)&doctype=Inline&group=0
<Takyoji> Just wish I could just redo it with something simpler since the part of adding shadows to each box takes like 3 or 4 <div> tags for one box.
<Takyoji> It's probably people that make IE-only websites are "trained professionals" that just learned "web design" from high school. :P
<Takyoji> It's pathetic, at my high school, the teacher just has them do only HTML, no CSS, <font> tags, just copy/pasting JS without knowing what it does, using proprietary tags like <spacer>, and a list of other things. Luckily I'll be making the materials that will be used next year.
<Takyoji> And when I told him that <spacer> tag isn't a real tag in the definition, he just had everyone use the <dd> tag instead (and without closing it of course, and not within a <ul> or <ol>)
<Takyoji> But, that's just typical high school "web design" I suppose.
<Takyoji> I'm wondering if my verbosity is irritating at all in this channel to anyone.
<bencrisford> Hey everyone, did you get my email on the mailing list?
<bencrisford> Did anyone get my email?
<Ben-Crisford> Hi everyone
<Takyoji> Hello
<Ben-Crisford> did anyone get my email?
<Takyoji> Yes, it was received (I'm subscribed to the mailing list)
<Ben-Crisford> Feedback on the idea?  Suggestions for projects?
<Ben-Crisford> I am still here by the way
<Takyoji> Alright
<Ben-Crisford> feedback on the idea though?
<Takyoji> I'll see if I can generate any ideas
<Ben-Crisford> thanks
<Ben-Crisford> I think that if we put our minds to it, joining up with the students could get loads more users
<Ben-Crisford> we just need a good campaign behind it
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-04-08
<boooo> yow Guys...
<jwendell> hi, folks, can someone point me out some material about something like 'ubuntu is ready for the desktop, or for the workstation'
<jwendell> I've tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Presentations with no luck
<Takyoji> Just gotta love closed-source drivers.
<Takyoji> The newest NVidia graphics card driver is actually having problems, while the one I was previously using was working fine
<Takyoji> There's a red flash every couple seconds.
<Takyoji> Any player it seems
<Takyoji> Nvidia 8800 GT
<Takyoji> I may just go back to the older driver
<Takyoji> only occurs on video playback (within the viewing area)
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-04-09
<bencrisford1> Hey everyone
<bencrisford1> i made an ubuntu poster earlier
<bencrisford1> can i get some feedback if possible?
<bencrisford1> http://bencrisford.exofire.net/ubuntu-poster.jpg
<bencrisford1> Anyone around?
<bencrisford1> echo...
<bencrisford1> :P
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-04-10
 * Takyoji wonders how "difficult" it would be to make gedit able to syntax highlight BBCode
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-04-12
<johnc4510> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue137
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-04-17
<Bacta> Hai
<masteredu> hello
<masteredu> Could someone tell me, where i can find posters for ubuntu 10.04?
<masteredu> oh men
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-04-18
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue#189
<akgraner> sorry let's try this again
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue189
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-04-15
<Ishwon> hi...can someone help me, need info to register a LoCo Team in Mauritius. We're planning a Linux Workshop at the University of Mauritius; and prior to that I'd like to register a LoCo Team so we could represent and Ubuntu Team at the workshop.
<Ishwon> Can someone please advise?
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-04-17
<hakimsheriff> Hey All
#ubuntu-marketing 2012-04-09
<kaziweb> Hello everyone.
<kaziweb> Hi, I've converted 5 windows users to ubuntu. I would like to serve them through web and I want a presence like that all of them are my converts and to provide them support. My I get any advise?
#ubuntu-marketing 2013-04-11
<IDWMaster> Hello. I am planning on shipping Ubuntu with a textbook that I'm writing. I was wondering if there was anything I needed to do (legally) before shipping the CD with my textbook. Thanks!
#ubuntu-marketing 2014-04-08
<gcme5000> Hi I have a question about translating, is this the right place to ask?
#ubuntu-marketing 2014-04-10
<koko_> hi evry body
<koko_> have a MacPPC G5 2x processors and want to install Unbuntu
<koko_> need last distrocompatible with this baby
<koko_> plsd help
<koko_> Hi live chat
<koko_> i am new to this
<koko_> have a old Mac G5 2x cpu x 2Ghz   2 G RAM
<koko_> and want to install Ubuntu
<koko_> need last compatible distro to instal on this baby
<koko_> someone could help ?
<koko_> tring sonme distro but canot boot
<koko_> pls help
#ubuntu-marketing 2016-04-12
<aatish910> Can I get marketing materials for national programs related to Ubuntu?
